# gonal f early ovulation



## Vanessac

Hi please help

I have been stimming for 7 days day had a scan Mon and they said everything is fine 15 follies 5 at 14 10 at 10 or under so they upped my gonal f dose.

I had some ovarian pains etc and went for my acunpunture and all the pains have now gone, i My scan showed 15 follies and a really good lining

I have been getting quite heavy cervical mucus too ober the past 3/4 days,i am really worried I may have ovulated, can this happen? I have been on buserelin too at 2.5  a day?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

The reason why you get cervical mucus at ovulation is because the one dominant follicle gets to the stage of producing lots of oestrogen.

You will produce cervical mucus in abundance when growing many ''dominant follicles''artificially under the influence of Gonal F much earlier as they will all be producing some oestrogen which adds up to very high levels..

In a normal cycle oestrogen will be about 600-900 at ovulation I believe, but in a stimulated cycle it can be up to 20,000 or even higher in hyperstimulated patients.

It is extremely unlikely to ovulate on buserelin as it prevents the LH surge from the pituitary.

The weight of the ovaries and all the fluid around them will also cause lots of aches and pains, some days worse than others.

Take it easy and stop worrying - you are doing well.


----------

